# WHAT WE DO IN THE SHADOWS debuts on Blu-ray and DVD July 21st 2015



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

FROM THE CREATOR OF “FLIGHT OF THE CONCHORDS” COMES AN UPROARIOUS HORROR COMEDY


*
WHAT WE DO
IN THE SHADOWS*



Critically Acclaimed and Award-Winning Film Comes Into the Light on Blu-ray™
July 21, 2015 with Over Two Hours of Hilarious Bonus Features





HOLLYWOOD, Calif. – Hailed as “tonally flawless” (Wall Street Journal) and “one of the flat-out funniest films in ages” (Los Angeles Times), the “hilarious” (Vanity Fair) mockumentary WHAT WE DO IN THE SHADOWS debuts on Blu-ray and DVD July 21, 2015 from Paramount Home Media Distribution. Written and directed by Jemaine Clement (“Flight of the Conchords”) and Taika Waititi (Eagle vs. Shark), the film is a smart and witty send-up that follows an endearingly unhip quartet of vampires. Winner of the Toronto International Film Festival Midnight Madness People’s Choice Award, WHAT WE DO IN THE SHADOWS was also an Official Selection at the Sundance Film Festival, the Berlin International Film Festival, and more. 

Viago, Deacon, and Vladislav are vampires who are finding that modern life has them struggling with the mundane—like paying rent, keeping up with the chore wheel, trying to get into nightclubs, and overcoming roommate conflicts. Featuring an outstanding ensemble cast and “comic acting of an extremely high order” (Wall Street Journal), WHAT WE DO IN THE SHADOWS is an original and wildly entertaining comedy.

The WHAT WE DO IN THE SHADOWS Blu-ray features more than two hours of uproarious bonus material including commentary by Jemaine Clement and Taika Waititi, behind-the-scenes footage, deleted scenes, video extras, interviews, promo videos and a poster gallery. The film will also be available as a single disc DVD.



WHAT WE DO IN THE SHADOWS Blu-ray

The WHAT WE DO IN THE SHADOWS Blu-ray is presented in 1080p high definition with English 5.1 DTS-HD Master Audio and English and English SDH subtitles. The Blu-ray includes the film in high definition and the following special features:

· Commentary by Jemaine Clement and Taika Waititi

· Behind the Shadows

· Deleted Scenes

· Video Extras

· Interviews

· Promo Videos

· Poster Gallery



WHAT WE DO IN THE SHADOWS DVD

The WHAT WE DO IN THE SHADOWS DVD is presented in widescreen enhanced for 16:9 TVs with English 5.1 Dolby Digital and English subtitles. The DVD includes the feature film in standard definition.




WHAT WE DO IN THE SHADOWS

Street Date: July 21, 2015

SRP: $39.99 U.S. (Blu-ray)

$29.99 U.S. (DVD)

Runtime: 85 minutes

U.S. Rating: R for bloody violent content, some sexual material and language
​


----------

